# STOLEN HORSES - KEIGHLEY WEST YORKS



## jules59 (2 June 2008)

Hi everyone, Sorry to be the bearer of more bad news - I have just had a text - apparently a Horsewatch newsflash saying that horses have been stolen in Broomhill area of Keighley, West Yorks. White van spotted. Also that two horses have been taken from Bacup and a white van also spotted in Hebden Bridge with two men taking photos of horses! Sorry no more info x


----------



## k9h (2 June 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.
Gosh thats getting a tad close to home.


----------



## millimoo (2 June 2008)

Hi, I was sent further details at the weekend by a Yard Owner in Leeds. 
Apparently there's 2 men of Eastern European origin. Vehicles used are a white Van, reg N253 XAJ (NB: these are believed to be false plates - these plates belong to a cream ford minibus, which is not involved in stealing horses - read more about this number plate) and a red Toyota Land Cruiser. Police are aware and urge anyone to contact them with further information.
They've been seen photographing horses in fields and at horse shows.


----------



## carys220 (2 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi, I was sent further details at the weekend by a Yard Owner in Leeds. 
Apparently there's 2 men of Eastern European origin. Vehicles used are a white Van, reg N253 XAJ and a red Toyota Land Cruiser. Police are aware and urge anyone to contact them with further information.
They've been seen photographing horses in fields and at horse shows. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I think this is on every thread in the stolen forum now....does anyone have anymore info about the horses that were stolen?


----------



## millimoo (2 June 2008)

Having just read a number of other posts, I see that this number plate and vehicle combination have been seen all over the country........???
Still someone has made the good point that it's Appleby Fair next week - time to lock my shetland in at night until it's over as we're en-route for it!


----------



## carys220 (2 June 2008)

From what I can gather the people with the vehicles are taking pictures of the horses to sell on and then stealing them to order - I wouldn't think they'd be going to Appleby as some 'travellers' have also had their horses stolen in this way.


----------



## chunklovescooks (2 June 2008)

OUCH! we are in Ilkley-not far from Keighley! a bit 2 close for my liking... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Stephen.


----------



## carys220 (2 June 2008)

My horses are less than a mile away from broomhill.....really need more info if anyone has any.


----------



## michaelj (2 June 2008)

OH CRAP! were in ilkley West Yorks! getting way to close to home!
x


----------



## dreamcometrue (2 June 2008)

Just heard that some horses were stolen last night from Oakworth near Keighley and there was an attempted theft of some more from a field a couple of miles away.  VERY near to us.


----------



## carys220 (2 June 2008)

So it is Oakworth and Broomhill or is someone mistaken somewhere? I don't want to sound mean but hopefully they've got what they want and they wont come back to Keighley, the police have horses in Keighley so they might be a little more sympathetic...?


----------



## jules59 (2 June 2008)

As soon as I get any info I will pass on.  Its frustrating though that we are getting info on horses being stolen from certain areas, but not really anything else.  It would be nice to hear that some have been found or even how they were stolen. Just seems to be same old story - 2 men, white van etc etc, surely they must be using a horse wagon somewhere along the way,but we dont seem to be getting any sightings of this. If the story is right that they are selling them out of this country, why cant the police/security be on watch at all the ports? Dont tell me - they have their own bloody boats!  Nightmare, absolute nightmare! I'm sure i've got more grey hairs than I had a week ago with all this upset and worry!


----------



## carys220 (2 June 2008)

Finally got an update, from my mum:

''A girl in Blackmoor Road, Oxenhope keeps her two horses at her parents house, they are having some work done on their house and when the girl went up to the house, when her parents were out, there were two men there and her horses had their headcollars on and were in another field. She thought her mum had moved the horses because of the building work, she asked the men if they were the builders, they said yes so she said she would make them a cup of tea but when she came back out they had gone. horses were ok but her mum said they werent the builders and she hadnt moved the horses.
In another incident a man who has his horse up near Pickles stables in Goose eye, near Oakworth found his tack room broken into, all his stuff in black bags ready to go  and headcollers on his horses, he spent the night there but no one came back.
3 horses were stolen from Broomhill.
1 horse was stolen from Queensbury.
A tack room in Lidget Green was broken into.
and horses were found with headcollers on in Clayton and Hainworth.
One of the stolen horses was a thoroughbred and one an Irish draught cross but all the others, stolen and attempted, were just ordinary family ponies and nothing special or expensive. ''


----------



## sportshorse (2 June 2008)

Hi, I have seen a number plate on another forum relating to the Landcruiser and it is apparantly B16 RBB. They were seen on Saturday in Norland taking pictures of a mare and her new born foal. But there was one male and a female of a eurpoean look, she had a large camera taking the pictures and wearing walking attire. The police were called but they had gone by the time they arrived.

There is info from the BBC about this as I too was not convinced with this due to all the sightings all over the country in the same vehicles.

Hope this helps

news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/derbyshire/7427219.stm


----------



## carys220 (3 June 2008)

The 'incidents' in Keighley seem to me to be more like the work of the folk on their way up to Appleby with the fact that they are taking tack as well as horses. Someone did see a white transit van but the I could go up to the main road during the day and count at least 5 or 6 in an hour - it is one of the most common vehicles in the UK!


----------



## carys220 (3 June 2008)

Can I just ask? What is a 'european look' and how does anyone know these people are 'east european'? I know people in Slovenia who look just like people in the UK, they just speak a different language....what is the criteria for looking 'east european' as opposed to central or western ?


----------



## vixen27 (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi everyone, Sorry to be the bearer of more bad news - I have just had a text - apparently a Horsewatch newsflash saying that horses have been stolen in Broomhill area of Keighley, West Yorks. White van spotted. Also that two horses have been taken from Bacup and a white van also spotted in Hebden Bridge with two men taking photos of horses! Sorry no more info x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry for quoting, but I have a few points to make, so here goes.
#1 to the best of my knowledge the only horses in Broomhill Keighley, belong to the Dowses' &amp; anyone who knows this family will also know, that anyone who has stolen their horses, are a)either extremly thick and stupid and have a death warrent, cos they have just signed it by stealing their horses, because if it was the dowses' horses (*but see below) then tey may as well go leap of a cliff!! Never steal from Roy &amp; Mitch! 
*But you can actually see their horses from the road, and last night they were all in the field happily eating grass. As was another one in a field close by. Who belongs to another person I know.  And to the best of my knowledge those are the only horses up on Broomhill.

#2 I think we have all had the text about the white van and red land cruiser, i know this is a serious thing and its very worrying, I'm worried, but we have to use a bit of common sense here, the text stemmed from Derbyshire horse watch to the best of my knowledge, and so far its been sighted in lancs, yorks, derby, way down south and way up north, this is where common sense kicks in: if it is the same van/vans that are doing all the photography, and the police around the country are aware of it, do you not think by now, they would of been pulled over by local police, questioned and probably arrested, a transit van is 10 a penny, but a red land cruiser isn't. + both vehciles have the index listed in god knows how many forums now, and its not as easy as ppl think to be able to get new number plates for them, unless they go nick them, in which case the person whom they stole the new plates from would report to the police etc, etc, you get what im saying here.

I had the text yesterday about the horses in broomhill and oakworth and it paniced me a lot, but we have;t heard anything else, where my animals are kept it is a very tight place, and everyone knows everyones business for about a 5mile radius! if not more, we know what people are doing when they do it and how they do it and gossip is rife, but we haven't heard anything about anyone up blackmoor road or any surrounding areas, the last we heard was about an incident close to Truewell and that was a few weeks ago.

But yes I am worried, but I also think its unfair to say 'oh its coming up Appleby' Appleby has nothing to do with it, that is just a coincidence.

But a few tips, hide headcollars, lungelines ropes etc, field your horses in groups, less likly to steal a group of horses, once one gets upset and starts to gallop they all will, herd insinct
if your horse is freezrmarked, clip the area out where it is marked, make it more prominent.
If you can't field your horse with a group and have to put him out on his own, don;t turn him out with a headcollar on or even a rug, even if he is a sod to catch, if you his owner can't catch him what chances have strangers got?


----------



## vixen27 (3 June 2008)

Another couple of points to make:
1: If your horse has feathers, clip out one of his legs, he may look a bugger for a few weeks, but isn't it best to be safe? (if you show your hairy explain to the judge why you have done that, if they still place you last, so what, not the end of the world, but least you still have your horse) for the sake of a few weeks, don't be so vain, rosettes can be replaced, your horse may not.

2: If you are on a large livery yard, everyone vary your times, that way if anyone is watching the comings and goings of your yard, no one is ever going to be sure of what time people are there and what time they will leave, even if it means someone being up there late at night/early morning.

3: Don't turn out with a rug on, think i may of mentioned it earlier in my post, but no rug, something less for the people to grab hold of (mind if it was my ponies rug they grabbed, hope they like a spot of grass skiing)

4: As I also mentioned lock up headcollars/ropes/lunglines etc anything that can be used to make a make shift halter or lead an animal away with, lock it away safe, better still take it home with you, keep it in the boot of your car if you have to, but don't leave halters etc by gateways. We all do it, how many of you are sat here reading this now, going yea good point, i do it, everyone does it, saves trailing around for them, well it also saves theives trailing as well, but also bear in mind if they are any good, they will of brought their own halters etc. sorry, but its true!

5: Graze your horses in herds -  once one spooks and gallops, the rest will follow

6: Make secuirty notices about frezzebranded animals, CCTV that sort of thing, 24hr watch, whatever you feel should be on the notices, make them, print them, display them.

7: Daily check your fields for any gaps in hedges etc

8: Padlock the gates, it won't help, but its a deterant, if it means the people have to spend an extra 10mins breaking the lock, they are less likely to stick around, they'll move onto somewhere else that hasn't bothered. (padlock hinge side as well)

9: Try to graze your horses at night -  not being rude, but why lock an animal in a stable, easy target, nowhere to run in a small stable, more chance of being able to run in a few acres -  remember sound travels better in the still of the night, so if your horse/horses is running around the fields, the neighbours are more likely to hear it, also the ppl who are trying to steal them, may also be shouting etc.  They also may not be and they may be the quietest horse rustlers that time has ever known.

10: Ring your local police, ask if they have heard of any horse thefts, check your local newspapers etc, ask the vets local feedmerchants etc etc, you get the idea go round the neighbours tell them what you have heard is happening, ask them to keep an eye out ear open etc

11: But remember one thing, and I am not being nasty here, rumours spread like wildfire, its like chinese whispers, and as i mentioned ealrier, those 2 vans are very busy, and I know plates can be stolen etc, but stay sensible, stay calm, and don't over react.

12:  Report anything no matter how small you may think it is to the police and get a ref number, they won't give a crime number out unless a crime has been commited, but they will/should give some kind of ref number.  Maybe even ask/beg them to do drive pasts of the livery yards, prevention is better than cure so to speak, but get a rota going at the yard, so it is always busy.


If you panic you are less likely to engage common sense, we all need to stay calm, alert and senisble here.

But i don't like the idea it is the people of Appleby horsefair that are being blamed, to steal a horse in Keighley enroute to Appleby is suicide i mentioned that earlier as well, + they have to go out of their way in which to do it, and if they are in a horsedrawn wagon they will have to sideline the animal and for anyone who knows anytihng about driving, you can not just get a horse out of a field and sideline it, it wouldn't get down the road nevermind to Appleby + they tether their animals on Appleby Hillside and Fell End they never loose graze an animal so if they have stolen a horse from a field they will have fun trying to tether it, but its too risky for someone on their way to Appleby to steal an animal, tack maybe, not a horse/pony.  Appleby is crawling with Police &amp; RSPCA, a lot is said about the people of Appleby horse fair, but 99% of folk who go to Appleby year in year out, look after one another , and the old saying is, ya never steal off ya own doorstep.  That aside there is that 1% yes I agree before anyone points out, but I genuinly can't see someone on their way to Appleby stealing an animal.  Too much hassle, + also, keighley as mentioned is enroute to Appleby, but they would of passed us by well before this weekend, for anyone that needs to know, appleby runs from Thurs 5th June - Mon 9th June 2008 that is the confirmed dates for this year, so its only going to be the stragglers that are still passing through, and personally i can not see them going out of thier way to steal horses.  Anyone who is a true romany or has a passion for Appleby will already be there, they will of been there at Fell end at least by the weekend.

Also remember local horse sales will not take an animal through its rings without the passport frezzemark papers, they have an obligation as far as i know to report anything suspect.

But please remember

DO NOT PANIC - use common sense, remain alert!


----------



## browbrow (3 June 2008)

Well - im from keighley and kep my horse in keighley and my mate keeps hers in Oldfield and we have just  called the police to see if any thefts have been reported and they HAVENT - so I think its hear say TBH -  and liek you say the gypos are well beyond keighley now  - they are all up in kirby lonsdale as the fair is this week so it would be silly for them to nick them! Dont know where all this rumour is from really? Truewell farm in gooseye have also contacted police and they have been told the same  - no thefts have been reported. 
lets keep vigilant but aware that romours are rife!!


----------



## vixen27 (3 June 2008)

I heard that Truewell contacted the police yesterday and nothing has been reported, so i think it is safe to say no horse from the keighley/oakworth/blackmoor/oldfied area has been stolen, i certaininly know none have been stolen from oldfield as that is where mine are.
Its the same olde same olde with this town, you cough at one end, your dead by the time it reaches the other end.
But one good thing has come out of this thread, and thats its made us all that bit more aware and a bit more alert, we're also a lot more stressed, grey haired and shattered, but least we are (hopefully) keeping our wits about us.
Be interesting to see what develops over the next few weeks or so.
Cos don't forget those that went to Appleby have to come back from Appleby!  But its not the Gypsys, not the true ones anyway, and there is no horsesales coming up, but thats besides the point as none have gone missing from this area as you mentioned Brow, the police have no idea whats going on and lets face it, 1st thing ur gonna do if ur horse has been stolen is ring the police.
We just all have to look out for one another and we will be ok


----------



## carys220 (3 June 2008)

Sorry, my mum got the info from a lady who lives opposite Aireview Equestrian(you'll know the place if you live in Keighley) and Broomhill is about a mile away from there by road - much less over the fields - not sure where she got her info from but considering the Horsewatch also have it, as per original post, I would've thought there was some truth in it.


----------



## carys220 (3 June 2008)

::shrugs shoulders:: does anyone know what's going on? Appleby fair plus these 'eastern europeans' seem to have sent everyone into a panic frenzy....


----------



## browbrow (3 June 2008)

Oh god  - I know who live opp aireview !! Ill txt them !! 

Its all very odd isnt it? but something must have happend I suppose but I KNOW that no horse thefts have been reported to the police

Appleby has nowt to do with it  - the horse fair starts today and by thurs the majority of selling up there is done and its just a big pi$$ up for the weekend part.

Well my horse is kept down the road from aireview (im sure youll know where lol) but ive heard nothing !!!

aye dear !!


----------



## MillieM (3 June 2008)

Hi, I don't know how much truth there is in it but I was told by a friend that there were 5 horses stolen in Oxehope, near keighley the night before last.
However there has definitely been one coloured traditional cob stolen in Queensbury on the same night.


----------



## browbrow (3 June 2008)

how terrible 

Well I know a livery owner in oxenhope and a lady that has hers in oldfield (next door) and there has been no such thefts from what I know 

police are coming up to my yard tonight  - I asked them to bob up to reasure us and to give us the heads up on what is really going on  - thanks god mine is locked away at night  - theres no way that she could be nicked - and thank god as she is a coloured cob!! eek x


----------



## vixen27 (3 June 2008)

Did you text them Brow?
I know the person who lives opp Aireview as well very well, also i thought i'd phone the police myself, and have done so in the last 5min, as the rumours still seem rife.
This is what they said:
The only horses that have been reported stolen have been stolen from Bradford South 2weeks ago, nothng has been reported stolen over the weekend, yesterday or today.
And lets face it, 1st thing your going to do if you find your horse stolen is report it.  Not start texting your contact list.


So I really do honestly think we can take this as a bit of gossip that has gonr wrong, you also have to think about this as well, the white van and red land cruiser, can someone explain to me, how it can be spotted in Yorks, Lancs, Derby, London, Cumbria, &amp; anywhere else for that matter, either on the same day or within a day of its sighting, its a clapped out tranny van not concorde, + also even though these cars have been spotted not one person has written abour a Horsebox or a trailer been sighted, and I'm sorry, but horses are not gonna fit too well in a tranny van


But I think we can all start to breathe again, and calm down, because if there was any truth in any of those textes the police would tell us their not going to sit there and say none have been reported.
I just personally think that the original text that was sent, has got way out of hand all and all this has stemmed from it.

But there has 100% definatly not been any stolen horses from the kly/oakworth/broomhill/oldfield area over the weekend unless they've not been reported or the police are keeping it to themselves, which i honestly can't see them doing that, as they would want us to be on the look out and more vigilant about our animals and i bet they have had loads of phone calls today.

You'll have to let us know what the police say Brow.

But as i mntioned earlier, we still need to keep a look out for one another, because there is always some kind of truth in a rumour, + it doesn't hurt to that bit extra careful.


----------



## carys220 (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

... you also have to think about this as well, the white van and red land cruiser, can someone explain to me, how it can be spotted in Yorks, Lancs, Derby, London, Cumbria, &amp; anywhere else for that matter, either on the same day or within a day of its sighting, its a clapped out tranny van not concorde, + also even though these cars have been spotted not one person has written abour a Horsebox or a trailer been sighted, and I'm sorry, but horses are not gonna fit too well in a tranny van


[/ QUOTE ]

The vehicle has been cloned from an innocent man's van:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/257705.html 

and they have been reportedly using larger vehicles(not horseboxes) to move the horses - see the stolen from bradford thread in this forum.


----------



## browbrow (3 June 2008)

No - I havent txt them as I thought it would be a bit weird as I havent seen them for ages - plus they will be busy with their horses.

I just think its all been blown out of proportions  - the police are coming up tonight just to give advice on horse safety so ill see what they say and let you know 

Im good friends with Aireview aswell - I might bob in and see if they are on red alert as their yard is very exposed and a top showing yard - owners are delightful so will be happy to pass any info over.

All rather odd IMO x


----------



## vixen27 (3 June 2008)

I read about the van after i posted, but if a horse has been stolen from Queensbury over the weekend, then how come the police said the last time a stolen horse report came through was 2weeks ago in the Bradford South area, and not yesterday or over the weekend, thats all i'm saying, im not saying anyone is making anything up or anything like that, i just think all of this has gotten a little out hand, which in a way is a good thing, as its making us more aware of things and making us all open our eyes.

But i've read a bit more about the vans somewhere else on here, only i can't remember where now to be honest, and it said something about van/vans, being cloned with the same numbers, but someone also pointed out, surely by now the reg number or vans would of been altered.


----------



## vixen27 (3 June 2008)

They are very nice people Brow, and if anyone knows anytihng I would say it would be them or our mutual friend across the road, but as i mentioned just above in my other post i think its all blown a bit wild has this, but i also can't see the police lying either, why would they hide something so serious, if it was too stop us owners worrying, then hiding information isn't going to do that, if we had something concrete to go on, then we probably would stop worrying as much, but right now all we have to go on is hearsay and chinese whispers, that seem to have stemmed from a txt from the derbyshire horse watch the other week.

But yes, it is all very odd, and all very worrying at the moment, but im sure it will all come out in the wash soon enough


----------



## browbrow (3 June 2008)

I know  - I would have thought that police would have rung round all the yards to warn people but we havent heard anything and we are a big yard  - heard nothing from the bridleways lot either  - x


----------



## anarey (3 June 2008)

As far as i know, everyone has been caused unnecessary panic regarding these 'horse thefts'. My yard owner contacted the police yesterday and were told there has been no reports of stolen horses in this area (Keighley area). The police rang back today to confirm this, none have gone from Broomhill or Oakworth, as it was stated on those texts we all received. I cant understand where these messages came from, just a case of chinese whispers i guess. Anyway, if one good thing has come out of this, we'll all be extra vigilant in terms of security which can never be a bad thing?!


----------



## vixen27 (3 June 2008)

I agree LuLu, I phoned the police today, as you know, and the last report of a horse been stolen was 2weeks ago and from the Bradford South area, as I mentioned earlier, and we have since found out it was taken from Clayton.

I still think these latest textes have stemmed from the Derby Horse Watch Text, but panic aside, I do still think we need to be more vigilant as you said, especially in this day and age, but where our horses/ponies are, if you so much as breath out of place everyone knows this.

Lets just hope it is all chinese whispers, but its certainly looking the case for this area anyway, just hope it stays that way.


----------



## ProperBo (6 June 2008)

2 horses were stolen just a few miles from me in Norland!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 June 2008)

Do you have proof and/or a crime number?


----------



## sportshorse (7 June 2008)

Do you know where as I am in Norland?


----------



## madmare99 (11 June 2008)

Hello guys i am new on here as was just doing a search on the thefts ??? We are in oxenhope and posters have appeared everywhere but no vehicle details. none of the local riders have definate knowledge of what is going on but a friend of our yard owner text and said her tack had been stolen and someone had attempted to take her horse on sat night ( i think it was sat but nt 100%) this is a bit scary. does anyone know anything more I agree with all the comments we should all pull together and keep an eye out reporting damaged fencing etc just in case . we all know our local horses and i would hope someone would let me know what is going on if anything is suspicious !! I would hate to see what i would do to a potential intruder 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 we should maybe set up a local horse watch , i know i dont have much spare time bu would be willing to do anything to keep or horses and stuff safe


----------



## carys220 (11 June 2008)

Nothing was stolen in Keighley or surrounding area apart from some tack. Could've been anyone doing that. IMO it has nothing to do with 'Eastern Europeans'.


----------



## madmare99 (3 July 2008)

amazing how its all quietened down now eh


----------

